# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Стоит покупать ли монитор Eizo ?

## Mexex

О Eizo знаю довольно не много, только то что они выпускают мониторы весьма не бюджетные и ориентированные на профи. Недавно наткнулся у них на геймерскую линейку мониторов ссылка, у которых частота 240 гц! Вот и загорелся покупкой. Стоит оно того или нет?

----------


## Dentem

Ну если он вам реально нужен и у вас есть столько денег на этот монитор, то я бы советовал вам брать себе монитор EIZO!

----------


## dastin

Знаю только то что некоторые проф, киберспортсмены играют именно на их мониторах...Качество у них высшее

----------


## Dentem

Так не только киберспортсмены, всё больше дизайнеров предпочитают пользоваться именно мониторами этой фирмы, так как у них цветопередача более качественная!

----------


## Deus Ex

Мне вот только всегда было интересно, откуда вы такую статистику берете?

----------


## Dentem

Как откуда, часто смотрю стримы и езжу на различные киберфестивали, интересно же знать за чем играют твои кумиры!)

----------


## Garg

Тоже читал, что они в основном для дизайнеров и в различные учреждения поставляют свои мониторы. Но в принципе думаю, что и для дома он будет неплох. очень даже неплох.
Только может есть ссылка на какой-нибудь русскоязычный обзор?

----------


## velcain

Хорошие мониторы, если средства позволяют, то грех не взять. Тоже загорелся, сейчас сижу и изучаю.

----------


## Dentem

velcain, и какая же модель из EIZO вам больше всего приглянулась? Лично мне как-то больше нравится их модель CS240!

----------


## Gamerr

А как обстоят дела с цветопередачей у EIZO FG2421?

----------


## Dentem

Слишком долго объяснять все тонкости, так что почитайте лучше обзор на этот EIZO FG2421 http://www.3dnews.ru/822646

----------


## Deus Ex

Все в нем идеально, только обозревателя цена испугала. 30 тыс это действительно не кисло

----------


## Garg

Ну так он же и не рассчитан на "обычных" пользователей. А та категория, для кого в основном этот монитор EIZO и выпускали, явно может себе позволить покупку)

----------


## Dentem

Эти мониторы в большей мере рассчитаны на профессионалов работающих с графикой и геймеров и там нужны такие мониторы, ибо на дешёвых китайских работать это просто ужас, обычно матрица там нормально не настроена!

----------


## sarafan

И сильно качество изображения отличается от например того же Dell? просто обычному пользователю в принципе будет не важно зачем работать.

----------


## Garg

Смотря с какой именно моделью сравнивать. Но разница в любом случае будем в сторону EIZO.

----------


## sarafan

> Смотря с какой именно моделью сравнивать. Но разница в любом случае будем в сторону EIZO.


почему вы так уверены, что разница будет в сторону EIZO? вы сами их мониторами пользовались или судите по обзорам?

----------


## \LEO\

Почитал обзор приведённый выше на EIZO FG2421, аж самому такой захотелось..) Цена конечно не самая маленькая, но думаю он того стоит.

----------


## darvin

если кому будет интересен наглядный обзорчик, но на английском https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76U9g_gC44o

----------


## Dentem

Ну тут же всё наглядно показано, так что всё понятно, что тут хотели рассказать про этот монитор EIZO!

----------


## Skyman777

Кстати, тут есть хороший выбор комплектующих к пк. Компания Квантум
http://www.78ru.com/

----------


## Svetikamato

чпокус 2 за 250 будет корыто еще то, с коцками по кузову и дымящим мотором. е46 вряд ли дешевле обслуживать. е39 дристайл если хорошо поискать разве что. или 7-8 летний кореец, только какой нибудь из линейки классом повыше нексии или акцента.

----------


## Alekceunom

Если будете покупать фрезерный станок, то фрезерная опция на токарном не нужна, это сугубо личное мнение и можете его не слушать Просто чтобы полноценно пользоваться этой опцией необходимо будет еще покупать фрезерную головку с приводом, которая по стоимости тоже тянет нормально. Вообще конечно было бы неплохо если бы вы указали модели станков может чего нибудь еще рассказал. Из опыта фрезерная функция на токарном станке классно используется, когда необходимо одновременно вал выточить и на нем вырезать шпоночный паз тогда да. Но если будет фрезерный с ЧПУ то не стоит заморачиваться. А инженеры вам там не нужны?

----------

